# Opening a Rambler crank



## wspeid (Oct 18, 2013)

I want to look into the crank on my Rambler and before doing anything, wanted to make sure it opens the same way as later bicycles.  I assume those punches on the non-sprocket side give me a point to start screwing that piece off clockwise?   I'm not missing anything obvious, am I?

Thanks.


----------



## fat tire trader (Jan 27, 2014)

wspeid said:


> I want to look into the crank on my Rambler and before doing anything, wanted to make sure it opens the same way as later bicycles.  I assume those punches on the non-sprocket side give me a point to start screwing that piece off clockwise?   I'm not missing anything obvious, am I?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> View attachment 118353View attachment 118354



Have you made any progress with your crank?


----------



## tailhole (Jan 27, 2014)

Cool, PLEASE keep a photo diary of the progress.  Great project.


----------

